# Dishonest Nissan dealership NEW GT-r MY70



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Appalling treatment from two Nissan dealerships so far. Leeds Nissan had my deposit on the car and they sold the car and no answer how it got sold when I had deposit on it. Then yesterday had an agreement with Exeter Nissan with sales manager called Luke Young, was waiting for email with bank details so could put deposit on the car but received a call after 20 mins to say somebody else put deposit and he didn’t know. Amazing that transaction of 80k plus go passed the nose of sales manager unnoticed. Disgusting service and pure money grabbing - only selling to the highest bidder regardless what has already been agreed.
Seems like they are taking massive advantage of COVID lockdown by taking deposit from multiple potential buyers and then see who pays the highest. 
Has anybody been in that situation??
Now even longer wait for me and probably until next year 😏


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

That's not nice my brother... Its hard to find good honest people nowerdays


----------



## Tekki (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm really surprised with Exeter Nissan as they were really good to deal with when I bought my MY17 GTR. Mind you it was pre covid!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Javsi2020 said:


> Appalling treatment from two Nissan dealerships so far. Leeds Nissan had my deposit on the car and they sold the car and no answer how it got sold when I had deposit on it. Then yesterday had an agreement with Exeter Nissan with sales manager called Luke Young, was waiting for email with bank details so could put deposit on the car but received a call after 20 mins to say somebody else put deposit and he didn’t know. Amazing that transaction of 80k plus go passed the nose of sales manager unnoticed. Disgusting service and pure money grabbing - only selling to the highest bidder regardless what has already been agreed.
> Seems like they are taking massive advantage of COVID lockdown by taking deposit from multiple potential buyers and then see who pays the highest.
> Has anybody been in that situation??
> Now even longer wait for me and probably until next year 😏





Javsi2020 said:


> Appalling treatment from two Nissan dealerships so far. Leeds Nissan had my deposit on the car and they sold the car and no answer how it got sold when I had deposit on it. Then yesterday had an agreement with Exeter Nissan with sales manager called Luke Young, was waiting for email with bank details so could put deposit on the car but received a call after 20 mins to say somebody else put deposit and he didn’t know. Amazing that transaction of 80k plus go passed the nose of sales manager unnoticed. Disgusting service and pure money grabbing - only selling to the highest bidder regardless what has already been agreed.
> Seems like they are taking massive advantage of COVID lockdown by taking deposit from multiple potential buyers and then see who pays the highest.
> Has anybody been in that situation??
> Now even longer wait for me and probably until next year 😏


I would get in touch with John Allan at nobles.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I bought my17 Katsura Orange from Nobels in Edinburgh and they were lovely until i bought the car from them and there was a mark on the cars roof when they delivered it to me and they became funny on the phone and tried to blame me, i was annoyed with the owners attitude he's a total nob head, John Allen was a nice chap and i don't have a bad word to say about him. He was sincere from start to finish.


----------



## N3ldv (Jun 9, 2014)

Don’t rate noble either and they didn’t have the best deals when I was looking. Aberdeen Nissan for me I would only deal with the manager whos Happy to help


----------



## AVBR35 (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm amazed at Exeter too, I had the best service from Darren there when I bought my GTR last year. Obviously things have changed. Hope you get one soon buddy.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

I think they all were good until COVID


AVBR35 said:


> I'm amazed at Exeter too, I had the best service from Darren there when I bought my GTR last year. Obviously things have changed. Hope you get one soon buddy.


 Cheers pal, I have put an order expecting March or mid April so can’t wait 😜


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Did you use car wow ?


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

I think they were all nice in person before COVID , Most Nissan dealerships have gone greedy and taking full advantage of lock down. These cars are rare so the highest bidder gets it regardless of deposit taken to secure the car.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

matty32 said:


> Did you use car wow ?


YES 😀 and can’t believe how swift was the order.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

matty32 said:


> Did you use car wow ?


And that was the best service I got from Nissan 🙂


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Tekki said:


> I'm really surprised with Exeter Nissan as they were really good to deal with when I bought my MY17 GTR. Mind you it was pre covid!


 COVID done a lot of damage 😆


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Takamo said:


> I bought my17 Katsura Orange from Nobels in Edinburgh and they were lovely until i bought the car from them and there was a mark on the cars roof when they delivered it to me and they became funny on the phone and tried to blame me, i was annoyed with the owners attitude he's a total nob head, John Allen was a nice chap and i don't have a bad word to say about him. He was sincere from start to finish.


 What was the outcome of that mark on the roof? Did it get sorted


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

JohnFK said:


> One small point. If you order now and its a build, it will be a MY21 spec car. Only MY20s now are already built...


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Sorry just seen your msg 
Yeh I think from 17th august onwards are MY21


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I ended up getting it sorted out myself by a detailer in Birmingham. I definitely wouldn't buy from them again total nobs


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Personally I think your making a big mistake ordering anything for next year time because of the covid situation and the idiot government implementing lock downs willy nilly, the speculation is that the lock down will most likely carry on through to next spring and possibly longer,and knowing the stealers they will take advantage of it and say sorry we are closed. Anyway it's your choice so good luck with that. Personally I wouldn't even order a chewing gum for next year the way things are going.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

life‘s short and live it the best way you can.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I agree but this isn't the best way... Best way is buy now and enjoy it


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Takamo said:


> Personally I think your making a big mistake ordering anything for next year time because of the covid situation and the idiot government implementing lock downs willy nilly, the speculation is that the lock down will most likely carry on through to next spring and possibly longer,and knowing the stealers they will take advantage of it and say sorry we are closed. Anyway it's your choice so good luck with that. Personally I wouldn't even order a chewing gum for next year the way things are going.


i am thinking completely opposite. No point buying now due to lockdown and they are also planning to implement another one after new year. COViD vaccines are out and things should be getting a bit normal by March/April. I really don’t see a point buying now and not be able to get the car detailed etc and the car sitting in my garage collecting dust and depreciating.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Let's hope that we don't have another lock down then. I personally think they will do another one or even two more to control the shit out of people.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Yes let’s hope all goes back to normal


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Javsi2020 said:


> Appalling treatment from two Nissan dealerships so far. Leeds Nissan had my deposit on the car and they sold the car and no answer how it got sold when I had deposit on it. Then yesterday had an agreement with Exeter Nissan with sales manager called Luke Young, was waiting for email with bank details so could put deposit on the car but received a call after 20 mins to say somebody else put deposit and he didn’t know. Amazing that transaction of 80k plus go passed the nose of sales manager unnoticed. Disgusting service and pure money grabbing - only selling to the highest bidder regardless what has already been agreed.
> Seems like they are taking massive advantage of COVID lockdown by taking deposit from multiple potential buyers and then see who pays the highest.
> Has anybody been in that situation??
> Now even longer wait for me and probably until next year 😏


That's crazy to be treated this way with this type of money, you see them smiling nicely to you one day & that's another face you see the following day.

I don't know how things will unfold with Brexit but you may look in Germany, Belgium & Luxembourg & contact any Nissan/specialist dealership for a RHD special order, you may have better conditions.


----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

this is definately not nice and i would be angry too. I brought mine from Nissan Cambridge 2 years ago, not had any issues with them. Not sure what spec you are looking for but they had a few in the showroom when i was in there last week.


----------



## swaussiescott (May 17, 2015)

A bit of a theme it seems with Nissan anywhere. I purchased my MY17 from a dealer in Switzerland. It wasn't until the 2000km check that a found out they hadn't included the service books or the tool to remove the anti theft wheel nuts.

I had to pay for both as they refused to believe me. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Takeshi23 said:


> That's crazy to be treated this way with this type of money, you see them smiling nicely to you one day & that's another face you see the following day.
> 
> I don't know how things will unfold with Brexit but you may look in Germany, Belgium & Luxembourg & contact any Nissan/specialist dealership for a RHD special order, you may have better conditions.


Most Nissan dealerships behave as if they are giving the car for free and doing us a big favour. You get treated like shit for spending your hard earned cash. But am not going to blame the car, the problem is between Japan and Nissan dealerships. Nissan reviews in general is absolutely shocking.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

davej51 said:


> this is definately not nice and i would be angry too. I brought mine from Nissan Cambridge 2 years ago, not had any issues with them. Not sure what spec you are looking for but they had a few in the showroom when i was in there last week.


I managed the to get an order for March/April through carwow, I will give them a bell but doubt it’s going to be as good of an offer I already have. Cheers


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Sounds like a blessing in disguise.
Plenty of cars on the market that represent far better value than new.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

TABZ said:


> Sounds like a blessing in disguise.
> Plenty of cars on the market that represent far better value than new.


Well for £600 more I am getting a brand new unregistered one comparing to the one that was a pre registered which adds an owner. As for the used one, I don’t know as it just never clicked with me. I would have definitely gone for used if I had a lower budget but if am willing to spend 70k+ on used 19/20 plate and not knowing the factual history of the car then extra 10k for brand new is a no brainier for that peace of mind. Also you get to decide what you want to do with the car in terms of mod etc.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Javsi2020 said:


> Most Nissan dealerships behave as if they are giving the car for free and doing us a big favour. You get treated like shit for spending your hard earned cash. But am not going to blame the car, the problem is between Japan and Nissan dealerships. Nissan reviews in general is absolutely shocking.


I'm with you, the car has nothing to do with their poor attitude, that's why I tend to write-off most of the dealerships very quickly, I can't accept to give my hard earned cash to a simp wearing a cheap suit and shoes with uncoordinated socks.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Javsi2020 said:


> Most Nissan dealerships behave as if they are giving the car for free and doing us a big favour. You get treated like shit for spending your hard earned cash. But am not going to blame the car, the problem is between Japan and Nissan dealerships. Nissan reviews in general is absolutely shocking.



No blame the car


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Personally if i was saving nearly 20k on a one year old that guarantee to look better than a new one with only 3k miles and nearly 2yrs manufacturers warranty still on it.. I know which one I'd be jumping at. Never mind it was what it is, try to get it writing from the dealer that if it doesn't happen on time because of covid movid crap that you can get your money back


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Whatever you do, buy yourself a Bayside Blue GTR lol


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

TalibGTR said:


> Whatever you do, buy yourself a Bayside Blue GTR lol


yes love the bayside blue buddy. It’s on order


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Takamo said:


> Personally if i was saving nearly 20k on a one year old that guarantee to look better than a new one with only 3k miles and nearly 2yrs manufacturers warranty still on it.. I know which one I'd be jumping at. Never mind it was what it is, try to get it writing from the dealer that if it doesn't happen on time because of covid movid crap that you can get your money back


But you didn’t save 20k yourself and went for a new one bruv 😁. Oh and I have only given them a deposit which is refundable even if I wish to cancel the order when the car is here.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Takeshi23 said:


> I'm with you, the car has nothing to do with their poor attitude, that's why I tend to write-off most of the dealerships very quickly, I can't accept to give my hard earned cash to a simp wearing a cheap suit and shoes with uncoordinated socks.


😜


----------



## mun25 (Mar 30, 2018)

I bought my car, new, from Nissan at Nottingham and have no complaints after nearly 3 years. I suppose its down to individual dealerships


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

mun25 said:


> I bought my car, new, from Nissan at Nottingham and have no complaints after nearly 3 years. I suppose its down to individual dealerships


Could not agree more, Nottingham has been the best so far 👍


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Your rite.. Difference is i bought my new 17 car because that's when the eba car was launched and in that colour as well. Not only that sellers were asking 15k less for a older model car dba not eba, the model current is EBA


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

I bought mine from Nottingham...they were easy to deal with, got a good discount through carwow, but...it did get delayed by about 3 months, and I’ve never had to go back to them for any issues or for servicing etc, so I can’t comment on any of that.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

JMacca1975 said:


> I bought mine from Nottingham...they were easy to deal with, got a good discount through carwow, but...it did get delayed by about 3 months, and I’ve never had to go back to them for any issues or for servicing etc, so I can’t comment on any of that.


That’s great buddy cheers, when did you buy it?


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Ordered May ‘19 and got it Dec ‘19


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

JMacca1975 said:


> Ordered May ‘19 and got it Dec ‘19


Is that the norm 6 months? Or just one off, did they tell you why it took so long and what colour combo did you go for ?


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Katsura Orange My20 Track Edition? Delays were put down to the factory and shipping delays? Think if you’re ordering one that hasn’t been built yet then a 6 month delay is about right? They promised it me in September’19 and it steadily jumped backwards on Nissans system until it was mid December?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

6-7 weeks shipping from japan, plus registration etc lets call that 10 weeks even if it went on the boat today, plus christmas/new year and the build date.

i would have always said around 6months 

dont think brexit will have a jot of difference or impact on anything you do TBH


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

6 month is long wait and not sure if it’s worth it as they are planning on R36 in 2023. I probably keep the order and keep looking around if am lucky enough to get a cancelled order. As I said earlier am open to Katsura Orange if Bayside didn’t work out.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Actually they told me mid April so that’s 5 months anyways but I was expecting March


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

There's no R36 even developed yet so why are you saying 2023? It literally isn't yet even on the drawing board and they'd have to have finished designs by now for it even to possibly make that as a launch date. 
Expect that the R35 will go another couple of years and then there will be a significant gap. 7 years between the R34 and R35 remember.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

tonigmr2 said:


> There's no R36 even developed yet so why are you saying 2023? It literally isn't yet even on the drawing board and they'd have to have finished designs by now for it even to possibly make that as a launch date.
> Expect that the R35 will go another couple of years and then there will be a significant gap. 7 years between the R34 and R35 remember.


Yep you are right, was just reading again on carwow and it might not be in dealership until 2025 but am sure I saw it somewhere 2023 🤣


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Javsi2020 said:


> 6 month is long wait and not sure if it’s worth it as they are planning on R36 in 2023. I probably keep the order and keep looking around if am lucky enough to get a cancelled order. As I said earlier am open to Katsura Orange if Bayside didn’t work out.



I would go with the Orange as the blue has always been the Skyline 34's colour. 
The Orange suits the 35.


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

I can’t see a 36 coming along for a long time...we’ve had rumours for at least the last 3 years and absolutely nothing has come of it? And by the time it does come around it will have to be hybrid as a minimum? As much as I love the R35, I’m intending on keeping this one for a few years and then looking at whatever the next step may be...but I’m convinced an R36 won’t be an option🙈


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

There is no R36, and TBH even if there was, i would imagine due to the cost etc you would be looking well over 100k

35 is an old platform but its still "fun".

its not waiting for a new one, its just the fact you loose a shed load on it.

personally i would have bought Takamo's


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Not sure if the Katsura Orange is a good idea although I love it but then everyone is buying that and when it comes to selling the car, won’t there be many of them? I appreciate bayside is the original colour for 34 but other colours just doesn’t work for me ie white, black, gray, silver and red


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i think you worry too much. You will loose money on the car regardless of what colour you purchase. Blue will retain (i assume) more than most.

having seen it close up in japan it works nicely with the 35 lines.

most of this discussion is however going round in circles. Hopefully your 35 arrives for the spring. so enjoy it.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Javsi2020 said:


> Not sure if the Katsura Orange is a good idea although I love it but then everyone is buying that and when it comes to selling the car, won’t there be many of them? I appreciate bayside is the original colour for 34 but other colours just doesn’t work for me ie white, black, gray, silver and red


I think if the cars in good condition and it's priced right it will sell if the colour is right. 
Dark metal grey won the vote of the best colour for the 35 a few years ago-It would be interesting to see how people would vote now with the additional colours added? 

I like Bayside blue on the 35 but not as much as I like it on the 34. Orange or DMG would be my choice if I was buying again.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

This is great help guys, would you buy bayside blue with Recaro or Prestige With Grey Upholstery? I am edging more towards Recaro and same applies for Orange if i do decide on that. Any thoughts???


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Bear in mind that the Prestige with the grey upholstery does NOT have the grey headlining like the 50th Anniversary ones did.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

JohnFK said:


> Bear in mind that the Prestige with the grey upholstery does NOT have the grey headlining like the 50th Anniversary ones did.


Yep am aware of that, it’s just standard one tone grey. But do you vote for grey or recaro? Cheers


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Get some photos up of each seat.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Gonna throw this out there:

If I was ordering a brand nee GTR, it would have to be either a Bayside Blue Track Edition or Bayside Blue Premium with Red/Tan Leather - not for everyone but would certainly be unique!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I like the red leather a lot that'd be my choice.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Tan does look amazing with blue . 😍 you also get matching steering wheel with both red and tan option


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

TalibGTR said:


> Gonna throw this out there:
> 
> If I was ordering a brand nee GTR, it would have to be either a Bayside Blue Track Edition or Bayside Blue Premium with Red/Tan Leather - not for everyone but would certainly be unique!


I think you mean Prestige not Premium. Premium is just black.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

JohnFK said:


> I think you mean Prestige not Premium. Premium is just black.


We don’t have premium in UK, it’s either Recaro or Prestige on that price mark, 1k extra for upholstery if you want red, tan or grey.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Pure is the new Premium.... and its black.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

BTW, last time I was in Exeter (4 weeks or so) they had a new Bayside Blue Recaro in the showroom.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

JohnFK said:


> BTW, last time I was in Exeter (4 weeks or so) they had a new Bayside Blue Recaro in the showroom.


Yes that was there for a month and that is the car I had agreement on which apparently they sold to someone else. But maybe it happened for a good reason for me although they played dirty.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Pure- Just plain black would be my choice


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

TREG said:


> Pure- Just plain black would be my choice


Pure in bayside ?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Javsi2020 said:


> Pure in bayside ?


It would look good but I think I would choose orange


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

JohnFK said:


> I think you mean Prestige not Premium. Premium is just black.


Sorry, you’re absolutely right, I meant Prestige.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Javsi2020 said:


> View attachment 264891
> View attachment 264898
> View attachment 264899
> View attachment 264900
> ...


Without a shadow of a doubt my first option would be bayside blue with Red prestige. Failing that, it would be bayside blue with tan prestige.

looks amazing!!! 😍🔥


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Did you find a better deal?


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Skint said:


> Did you find a better deal?


Best deal is through carwow saving you almost 8.5k mid April delivery


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

But that will be off 2021 rrp?


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Skint said:


> But that will be off 2021 rrp?


Yes brand new on order MY21. It’s working out cheaper then cars advertised on autotrader which are on 70 plate pre registered.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What’s the rrp on a my21 before discounts


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Skint said:


> What’s the rrp on a my21 before discounts



More than you can afford paalllll🤣😉


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Skint said:


> What’s the rrp on a my21 before discounts


 It’s around 90k


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Katsura Orange and Silver is around £1800 extra


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Go for Katsura, I've seen the bayside blue in the flesh and it looks nice and but it doesn't wear it aswell as the 34.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Quite like the Bayside Blue, has a presence about it. Silver looks great on the Eba too in comparison to the Cba.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’m pretty much on board with Rab and his comments.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

I love Katsura orange but don’t think can live with it everyday. It will be my daily drive so blue makes sense to me plus I really love it, it’s new colour for 35 although it was skyline originally. Been watching a lot of videos on Bayside Blue, even in headquarters Japan they decided to put the blue and the white on display from all the colours. Just looks amazing.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

TABZ said:


> Quite like the Bayside Blue, has a presence about it. Silver looks great on the Eba too in comparison to the Cba.


Couldn’t agree more, I feels the same about blue plus I beleive they’ll be rare when it comes to selling in couple of years time and will retain good value.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I had one in to my workshop a couple of months ago.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Takamo said:


> View attachment 264933


Both look amazing 😻


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Takamo said:


> I had one in to my workshop a couple of months ago.


Yep I checked it out on your Facebook and that was a turning point 😆


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Takamo said:


> View attachment 264933


It is lighter shade in real compare to how it looks on the picture for sure and that’s what I really liked


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Cracking picture Rab, but the bayside is iconic to the R34 and it will always be compared and referred to as that.

Its a beautiful colour, I am not trying to take anything away from it, I think Katsura fits the shape of the R35 better.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Skint said:


> Cracking picture Rab, but the bayside is iconic to the R34 and it will always be compared and referred to as that.
> 
> Its a beautiful colour, I am not trying to take anything away from it, I think Katsura fits the shape of the R35 better.



As above. 
Bayside will always be the 34's colour


----------



## Dennis (Sep 22, 2008)

N3ldv said:


> Don’t rate noble either and they didn’t have the best deals when I was looking. Aberdeen Nissan for me I would only deal with the manager whos Happy to help


I think Nobles in Edinburgh are very good and professional - i drive down there from fraserburgh rather than going to aberdeen - (went to aberdeen for a simple tyre reset and the lady wanted the car booked in probably for an hour booking - miserable - so i just walked out because i know how long it takes so i was passing edinburgh and they did it while i was sitting in the car took the mechanic 5 minutes - braw lad great team at alex nobles i fully recommend them if you wish to purchase a gtr r35 from them - they keep you up to date with services and good deals and road track days out - great service.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Skint said:


> Cracking picture Rab, but the bayside is iconic to the R34 and it will always be compared and referred to as that.
> 
> Its a beautiful colour, I am not trying to take anything away from it, I think Katsura fits the shape of the R35 better.


I 100% agree, its mad that certain colours look different on different cars. I've had a bayside blue 33 and 34 and looked epic, when it came out in the 35 i was going to order one but luckily one of my customers came in with his and it looked lovely but i didn't feel like the Katsura Orange. The bayside blue just doesn't look the same on the 35.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Ok guys let me ask you, if you were about to purchase a Ferrari, what colour comes to mind regardless of model? 

We can also argue that Blue is GT-r’s iconic colour rather than applying it on specific model. I think it all comes to individuals, I can’t see myself in orange GT-r everyday and use for school run. Also depends on how much attention you want. I wouldn’t mind orange as a weekend or temporary car maybe for a year or less but I can’t live with that colour if am planning to keep it.

Also majority might think Lambos are best in orange but the biggest seller is white.

Looking at pictures is one thing and living with it is another.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Dennis said:


> I think Nobles in Edinburgh are very good and professional - i drive down there from fraserburgh rather than going to aberdeen - (went to aberdeen for a simple tyre reset and the lady wanted the car booked in probably for an hour booking - miserable - so i just walked out because i know how long it takes so i was passing edinburgh and they did it while i was sitting in the car took the mechanic 5 minutes - braw lad great team at alex nobles i fully recommend them if you wish to purchase a gtr r35 from them - they keep you up to date with services and good deals and road track days out - great service.


Nobbles did have one according to Nottingham dealership, when I rang Nobbles, they said it is not for sale which I found very odd. I was told it is a demo and they are not allowed to sell that particular one. Maybe because it was through carwow and Nottingham wanted to reserve it for me and maybe Edinburgh were not interested selling it at carwow price


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Colour is a totally personal preference, and you’re clearly set on the bayside blue - think it’s a great colour tbh. The only colour I would change my Katsura for would be midnight purple? I’ve owned the 35 in blue/black/white and now orange...and I’ve loved it in every colour


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Javsi2020 said:


> Ok guys let me ask you, if you were about to purchase a Ferrari, what colour comes to mind regardless of model?
> 
> We can also argue that Blue is GT-r’s iconic colour rather than applying it on specific model. I think it all comes to individuals, I can’t see myself in orange GT-r everyday and use for school run. Also depends on how much attention you want. I wouldn’t mind orange as a weekend or temporary car maybe for a year or less but I can’t live with that colour if am planning to keep it.
> 
> ...


Horses for courses. Don't get me wrong the blue is lovely as well but the orange does it for me, Also i don't like the my20 wheels i think they should have kept the 19 wheels.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Only if there was an option of satin grey/black with carbon fibre contrast. No questions asked. It’s a shame they only do nismo


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Takamo said:


> Horses for courses. Don't get me wrong the blue is lovely as well but the orange does it for me, Also i don't like the my20 wheels i think they should have kept the 19 wheels.


If I had an option and available MY21 car today, then the colours will become a bit secondary to me as GT-r is on my to do list. I will probably take Orange and even White. Most important would be to drive one.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

What I like about blue is subtle and something I can drive everyday without too much attention and I have seen it in the sun, it does pop up and also when it comes to selling it, it will retain. If you have an option to choose colour then why not to go with something you feel more comfortable with.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Looks well


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

My nephew had his car wrapped a few days ago in midnight purple 👌


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Takamo said:


> View attachment 264976


 Nice, I think pictures are little dark. Bet it looks even better on a nice bright day 👌🏻


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Would that be Shak’s car?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Skint said:


> Would that be Shak’s car?


Yup


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I had the pleasure of meeting him a couple of weeks ago and I mentioned you in conversation, then he let me know you were related And could now offer me 50% discount on all your products😊👍


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Skint said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting him a couple of weeks ago and I mentioned you in conversation, then he let me know you were related And could now offer me 50% discount on all your products😊👍


Thats nice  was he hospitable


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

That purple wrap is quite nice!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Did’nt they do the v spec in that colour?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Spec V, and yes very similar


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

sorry for the crap pics but you could buy a limited run this year in a dark purple almost midnight purple . Hard to capture on camera ...well was for me 

typically they all. Sold


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Never heard of dark purple factory paint on sale. Who sold them and when?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Was japan only. Bumped into one at the Nissan booth at auto salon but you couldn’t get a look in, but few days later they had one at Nissan hq in Yokohama so had plenty of time to look over it 

lovely colour , flipped in the light


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

matty32 said:


> Was japan only. Bumped into one at the Nissan booth at auto salon but you couldn’t get a look in, but few days later they had one at Nissan hq in Yokohama so had plenty of time to look over it
> 
> lovely colour , flipped in the light


Is the coronavirus not that much of an issue in Japan or is the picture before virus?


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

All the new Gtr’s from 2020 have blue tinge on exhaust but this one doesn’t have it. Maybe they just made few purple for display purpose only for the headquarters and I recall watching a YouTube video on it.


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Think they were pre-Covid...I’m sure Matty posted them around the time the 50th anniversary coloured cars were on show in Japan??


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

That dark purple looks almost black, I guess seeing it in the flesh is the only way to appreciate it too coz the pictures don't look like they do it justice. 

I wonder how much that is a litre 🤔


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

No it’s an actual production car 

I took the pics in 2019 from memory


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Ther were no cars available to order in purple at list in UK in 2019, maybe that was only for Japan market. Don’t know I may be wrong but never saw that option 🤔


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

It’s Naomi Osaka Model in midnight Opel you referring to?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

We might get offered it when they close production of the 35


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yup japan only 

that’s the colour 

hope that helps 

it really was very nice


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think I’ve seen a car here before resprayed that colour for sale


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Looks awesome, who would buy one in this colour? If there was an option?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I want the Nur Millenium Jade to come out, I'd have one of those.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

So many interesting colours which they could have introduced if not R36 yet. It could have kept audience a bit more interested in R35’s


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I don’t think gtr’s will be there main concern if the companies on hard times.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

I am talking pre covid, they have made it hard for themselves for not moving on with time. R36 are long overdue. Also there are hardly any option to chose from apart from engine and colour.
The main problem is they haven’t listened to people whereas other car manufacturers do.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

They don’t need to bring a new car out, put it on track and it’s still up there with the best of them in its price range.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

They make more money on volume cars like the leaf , note, etc 

gtr is small, it’s a halo car , a 13 yr old one 

R&D went into the z, and electric for other models 

Nissan is trying to balance the Books not dump. Money into a new gtr 

it will I’m sure be over 100k if they ever do an electric one 

their future is the Ariya suv


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Still nothing to complain about in the engine department, its really unlimited as to what this lump can make and use in the real world.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Nobody is pointing out or complaining about GTr engine as we are all aware of what it can produce. We are talking a new look, a redesign in order to keep up with competitors and modern world. 
If that was the mentality that nothing needs changing then the world won’t move any further. 
We’d still have a Ford Capri on MY21 and I’d be driving same car as my dad did in 1976 Ford Cortina.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The car does’nt need any major upgrades or redesign, nothing in its price range is a threat to it and there still selling them.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

They just raised the price by 8k or so recently but without any changes, maybe something very minor plus it might be going up even higher due to brexit.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The price has been increased partly to do with precious metals.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I thought the turbos and suspension had been redesigned, or was that just the Nismo?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The turbo’s are completely different front 2020. I think they did a few little tweaks here and there, brake booster,tcm eprom etc.

I think because the tweaks were’nt eye candy plenty of people think no changes have been made.

If it ain’t broke.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> I thought the turbos and suspension had been redesigned, or was that just the Nismo?


I think the turbos have been changed on all Gtrs and are supposed to improve pick up quite a lot.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

They have, thinner blades and one less on the turbine from memory.
The turbine housing is now separate to the manifold.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That's what I thought, so the extra money isn't just in materials? They have refined the thing.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Nissan probably tell us what they want us to know and that’s it. I assume there’s things they don’t want to reveal and maybe have patents on.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Skint said:


> The car does’nt need any major upgrades or redesign, nothing in its price range is a threat to it and there still selling them.


Agreed, I still think it's looking pretty fresh. 
The 35 has good lines and it looks modern enough with the various updates through the years.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Nice to hear that from other people that it still looks fresh when am planning to get one hopefully. They were planning on launching R36 around 2025 but doesn’t look like that’s going to happen in U.K. specially after all that 2030 no petrol diesel cars. It’s going to take them even longer now somehow to convert them into electric


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Has there ever been any Nissan evidence or press release to say a cars even in development?


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Javsi2020 said:


> I can’t see myself in orange GT-r everyday and use for school run.l



I drive a Katsura MY19 Track Edition which is my daily driver to school and back (I’m a Teacher). I love it!


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Javsi2020 said:


> View attachment 264949
> 
> Only if there was an option of satin grey/black with carbon fibre contrast. No questions asked. It’s a shame they only do nismo


Go for grey and get Satin PPF?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What horse power you running on the school run?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skint said:


> Has there ever been any Nissan evidence or press release to say a cars even in development?


Someone who I know was and is well known in the motor industry was supposedly asked about what Gtr owners would like from a new model. They said definitely not all electric as all current Gtr owners are petrol heads. More power definitely. It looked like things are very much at the drawing stage.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Skint said:


> Has there ever been any Nissan evidence or press release to say a cars even in development?


There are some reports for 2023 Nissan R36 GT-R may get a hybrid powertrain and that’s coming from Nissan's Chief Operating Officer Ashwani Gupta.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Skint said:


> What horse power you running on the school run?


700bhp. Hopefully bigger turbos in the near future to get me to 850-900bhp.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

TalibGTR said:


> Go for grey and get Satin PPF?


Grey is nice too but that colour has been around since R35 launch. I have made my order final and it’s going to be Bayside blue with Recaro. So let’s see but long wait until mid April


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Javsi2020 said:


> Grey is nice too but that colour has been around since R35 launch. I have made my order final and it’s going to be Bayside blue with Recaro. So let’s see


good choice. I only said grey and satin PPF as you wanted satin grey.

I personally would have gone with Red or tan prestige interior. the bayside blue does look lush 🔥


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

TalibGTR said:


> good choice. I only said grey and satin PPF as you wanted satin grey.
> 
> I personally would have gone with Red or tan prestige interior. the bayside blue does look lush 🔥


I had two full days to think about Red and tan prestige and the thing is I love both and it was really difficult to decide 😬 so just went for Recaro and It goes really well as it does have a bit of red plus I love them seats.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Javsi2020 said:


> I had two full days to think about Red and tan prestige and the thing is I love both and it was really difficult to decide 😬 so just went for Recaro and It goes really well as it does have a bit of red plus I love them seats.


you couldn’t go wrong either way mate. Glad it’s finally sorted!🤩


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

TalibGTR said:


> you couldn’t go wrong either way mate. Glad it’s finally sorted!🤩


Thanks bruv just waiting game now 👍😃


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Javsi2020 said:


> Thanks bruv just waiting game now 👍😃


the hardest part!! Good luck bro👊🏽


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Javsi2020 said:


> Grey is nice too but that colour has been around since R35 launch. I have made my order final and it’s going to be Bayside blue with Recaro. So let’s see but long wait until mid April


How long ago did you order? I have been quoted June at the earliest for delivery


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Will64 said:


> How long ago did you order? I have been quoted June at the earliest for delivery


I finalised the order last week , who quoted you June?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Javsi2020 said:


> I finalised the order last week , who quoted you June?


This was on a nismo.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Will64 said:


> This was on a nismo.


Ahh no wonder, that’s another level machine and probably needs more time


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Javsi2020 said:


> Ahh no wonder, that’s another level machine and probably needs more time


Have you actually ordered one or just a quote ?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Javsi2020 said:


> Have you actually ordered one or just a quote ?


Very close to ordering one


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TalibGTR said:


> I drive a Katsura MY19 Track Edition which is my daily driver to school and back (I’m a Teacher). I love it!


For some reason I thought you had sold yours. 
Is this the 2nd one you've had?


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

TREG said:


> For some reason I thought you had sold yours.
> Is this the 2nd one you've had?


Yeah I’m back in the fold mate lol.

I’ve had 4 GTRs - ‘62 white recaro, ‘64 white recaro, ‘17 black recaro and now a ‘19 katsura track edition.

I sold my last one as I had an amazing deal I couldn’t refuse on a BMW M car and, whilst it was lovely, it sure as hell wasn’t a GTR. But I’m back and that’s all that matters. I’m probably going to end up keeping this one forever - definitely my favourite one so far 

How you finding the RS6 mate?


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

TalibGTR said:


> Yeah I’m back in the fold mate lol.
> 
> I’ve had 4 GTRs - ‘62 white recaro, ‘64 white recaro, ‘17 black recaro and now a ‘19 katsura track edition.
> 
> ...


Were they all brand new?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TalibGTR said:


> Yeah I’m back in the fold mate lol.
> 
> I’ve had 4 GTRs - ‘62 white recaro, ‘64 white recaro, ‘17 black recaro and now a ‘19 katsura track edition.
> 
> ...


Good to see you back.
Yes living the Rs6. It ticks all the boxes and still manages to put a smile on my face. 

Only problem is lack of work this year so its not had much use this year since March onwards.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Will64 said:


> Very close to ordering one


Don’t forget autotrader, something might come up saving you a lot of money unless you’ve made up your mind for brand new. Good luck with that and keep us posting


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Javsi2020 said:


> Were they all brand new?


No mate. I was about to confirm an order for a 2020 bayside premium with Red leather, but I got a deal on the 2019 track edition that I couldn’t refuse


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’d prefer the track edition, best to not modify it too much though so it does not loose its originality


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Javsi2020 said:


> Don’t forget autotrader, something might come up saving you a lot of money unless you’ve made up your mind for brand new. Good luck with that and keep us posting


I have now done a deal. Delivery is very soon, I can’t wait!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What did you get? The brand new Nismo


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Skint said:


> I’d prefer the track edition, best to not modify it too much though so it does not loose its originality


For me, it was the perfect GTR - Katsura orange, 9k miles, litchfield stage 4.25 with litchfield rods and a litchfield race intercooler. Detailed and ppf’d by Topaz. Had an Akrapovic exhaust, which I’ve sold. Will be getting a valved system on it soon.

It was just perfect for me - the mods were what I would have done, the colour is stunning, and being a track edition it is just that little bit more special (to me).

Only mods on my list are:


15mm spacers all round (might go 20mm)
Carbon front splitter
carbon roof
carbon vents (not 100% on them tbh)
bigger turbos (would like to be around 850-900bhp)

I think the suspension and wheels are perfect (especially since it’s been lifted from the Nismo). So won’t make any changes to them (besides the spacers).


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Will64 said:


> I have now done a deal. Delivery is very soon, I can’t wait!



Congratulations mate. Great news!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

TalibGTR said:


> Congratulations mate. Great news!


Thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Get some pics up, perfect Gtr imo. Just leave it std.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Will64 said:


> I have now done a deal. Delivery is very soon, I can’t wait!


Many congrats my man and bet you can’t


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

TalibGTR said:


> No mate. I was about to confirm an order for a 2020 bayside premium with Red leather, but I got a deal on the 2019 track edition that I couldn’t refuse


Happy for you man and am sure you made a top decision as you are clearly loving and enjoying your beast 😌


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

TalibGTR said:


> For me, it was the perfect GTR - Katsura orange, 9k miles, litchfield stage 4.25 with litchfield rods and a litchfield race intercooler. Detailed and ppf’d by Topaz. Had an Akrapovic exhaust, which I’ve sold. Will be getting a valved system on it soon.
> 
> It was just perfect for me - the mods were what I would have done, the colour is stunning, and being a track edition it is just that little bit more special (to me).
> 
> ...


there are so many nice GTrs on sale but am not that brave to go for used one. I am a big worrier when it comes to not knowing what went on with the car am about to purchase. ie how many times was it launched ( although it can be traced) , how was it driven, what if i find out there is something major wrong with the car and not covered under warranty etc so just can’t convince myself. So for a guy like me, it’s best new 😌


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skint said:


> What did you get? The brand new Nismo


Yes I did.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Will64 said:


> Yes I did.


What colour did you go for?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Javsi2020 said:


> What colour did you go for?


White


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Will64 said:


> White


Great choice white looks beauty, good luck 😉


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Javsi2020 said:


> Great choice white looks beauty, good luck 😉


I know I am probably boring and this will be my 5th Gtr but they have all been white. 
The nismo in my opinion looks great in white, especially with all the carbon. The carbon is absolutely stunning on the nismo, I guess it should be!


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

I personally think Nismo is best in white as you can see all the black detailing like you said specially the carbon fibre. The one in autotrader was also a white which I think is now sold, it was there yesterday


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Javsi2020 said:


> I personally think Nismo is best in white as you can see all the black detailing like you said specially the carbon fibre. The one in autotrader was also a white which I think is now sold, it was there yesterday


That’s the one I have bought


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The 2020 version is perfect imo, not saying earlier cars are bad mind.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Will64 said:


> That’s the one I have bought


Ahh 🤩 brilliant, thought you were ordering one for June.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Javsi2020 said:


> Ahh 🤩 brilliant, thought you were ordering one for June.


I was and would have waited if necessary. This offer was too good to turn down plus I didn’t have to wait.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Will64 said:


> I was but and would have waited if necessary. This offer was too good to turn down plus I didn’t have to wait.


Great 👍🏻 enjoy 🙂


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

What deals are there at the moment as couple dealers I've spoken to said only a 5k Nissan contribution if take out pcp through them but no discount. Best I've been offered is 19,955 deposit and £720 a month over 3 years. How is that in comparison to others? This was based on a Bayside blue prestige (red interior)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Is it car wow where the deals are to be had?, don’t think I’d bother going into a showroom to listen to a salesman talk shite and run back and forth to his manager every 5 mins


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

I haven’t looked at pcp deals as I am buying it cash but as mention above by skint, sales people are full of shyte and have no idea what are they talking about so carwow is pretty much straight forward and probably have good pcp deals.


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

Ok cool i'll try car wow see if anything better comes along. Your right don't see the point in chatting to a salesman half the time there clueless anyway about the GTR!

Thanks


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

Ali86GTR said:


> Ok cool i'll try car wow see if anything better comes along. Your right don't see the point in chatting to a salesman half the time there clueless anyway about the GTR!
> 
> Thanks


By the way great choice Bayside with red is going to look beautiful🤩. I went with Recaro and carwow was the best deal anybody could offer, the only downside is you have to wait March/April. Let us know what happens 👍🏽


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It cuts all the retail salesman crap out and straight down to business


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Ali86GTR said:


> What deals are there at the moment as couple dealers I've spoken to said only a 5k Nissan contribution if take out pcp through them but no discount. Best I've been offered is 19,955 deposit and £720 a month over 3 years. How is that in comparison to others? This was based on a Bayside blue prestige (red interior)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sandcliffe Nottingham quoted me £8309 (including £5000 Nissan dep contribution) off a Bayside with black recaro through carwow. May be worth giving them a call, or just call all the NHPC dealers and see what they have. Great time to buy for year end if they have your car in stock.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

I think carwow deals are excellent for buying cash, you’ll save about 8.5K approx. On pcp don’t matter how good the deal sound, it’s the amount of interest pay which makes the good deal not so good at the end.

So you’d pay 46k in total for 3 years (19,995 deposit 720x36)
If you sell privately about 60k , it will cost you 32k in total for 3 years.

If you buy outright for 81.6k and sell it for 60k in 3 years, it will cost you 21.6k in total for 3 years.

So on pcp it’s 11.6k more compare to cash.


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

Monster GTR said:


> Sandcliffe Nottingham quoted me £8309 (including £5000 Nissan dep contribution) off a Bayside with black recaro through carwow. May be worth giving them a call, or just call all the NHPC dealers and see what they have. Great time to buy for year end if they have your car in stock.



Nice one. Thanks for letting me know. I'll give them a try and see what they say. I've got a white recaro 69 plate anyway was just hoping to get one in bayside but if works out too much I'll just stick to what I've got.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You’d be better selling your own car private first so the bridge is as small as possible.


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

I agree, sell your car and buy new for cash. You still have 4 months to save up before the car is delivered. You only need £500 deposit to place an order which could be cancelled anytime if things didn’t work out.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Write an advert out for your current car and post it here, autotrader,pistonheads, I think Autotrader is £85 until it sells, free here and not sure about pistonheads.

good luck


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

I appreciate the advice guys! It was more of a curiosity to know what type of deals/offers are out there as they are always changing but for me personally unless the car is practically being given away, I rather just stick to what I have as I'm still really happy with it.
When the MY20 models were announced some dealers had a few my19s left in stock and needed to get rid to make space so they were throwing deals at you and i took advangage and was a bargain in comparison the prices they are asking for a new one now.
I've had 2 whites, 1 black and 1 katsura R35's and now fancied a bayside. 
However to pay more i don't mind but it is quite a big jump in price since the euro 6 price change it has increased a fair bit again and to really only benefit on a colour change and a few tweaks here and there to gearbox/turbos I'd rather not personally. 
For anyone who is buying a new one best of luck and enjoy as they are amazing machines!


----------



## Javsi2020 (Nov 16, 2020)

No probs dude. If you are happy with yours then I see no point just for the sake of colour. I would always consider a wrap if you are little bit bored but white looks amazing as is and it’s one of those colour you would never say no if there was an amazing deal.


----------

